# I Finally Got One!



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Just wanted to share a few pics of a fish I got yesterday. Iphone pics are a bit blurry plus this guy won't sit still.

Enjoy


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

what is it? looks nice!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Choati Leopard Wrasse, It's a bit hard to find but I managed to luck out on this one. The girth on this fish make my other fish look anorexic


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

whoaa really nice looking fish! what do they go for if you can find one? (if you dont mind saying?) just curious


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Anywhere from 150 to 250. The only reason they are expensive is because they only come from one region in the world. I have only seen this fish once in a store.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoryureppa said:


> Anywhere from 150 to 250. The only reason they are expensive is because they only come from one region in the world. I have only seen this fish once in a store.


you call it " ..Reefing On A Budget" 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Leopard wrasses are some of the coolest fish to watch. Sure would like to add that to my tank one day. I'm gonna start saving now. 

Keep the pics coming...er, better quality pics.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

sig said:


> you call it " ..Reefing On A Budget"


LOL! Budgeting your money to keep on reefing  And this fish was way cheaper than you think  $60


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

rickcasa said:


> Leopard wrasses are some of the coolest fish to watch. Sure would like to add that to my tank one day. I'm gonna start saving now.
> 
> Keep the pics coming...er, better quality pics.


Thanks! I have a decent DSLR but I have no idea how to use it. I will try to post better pics.

I feel really lucky to be able to end up with this fish. I got it from the same guy with the tank I was telling you about on your thread.

Personally, I would only buy this fish from another person. It's way too delicate to introduce in a tank, although there are cases that disproves this.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> LOL! Budgeting your money to keep on reefing  And this fish was way cheaper than you think  $60


good find harold !


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks bro! I really feel lucky to get this fish. I knew that this guy was shutting down his tank and I asked for his Rhomboids first but I was too late. This is just as good


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Thanks bro! I really feel lucky to get this fish. I knew that this guy was shutting down his tank and I asked for his Rhomboids first but I was too late. This is just as good


Damn!!! rhomboids! you gotta give me heads up on these deals... harold you know you cant solo these kind of things....! on a side note who is this guy thats shutting down his set up? i need a good return pump do you think he has one?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Personally, I would only buy this fish from another person. It's way too delicate to introduce in a tank, although there are cases that disproves this.


True dat! It almost doesn't matter the condition of the seller's tank as long as it's disease-free and the fish is eating...survival rate is probably higher than from a typical lfs.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Congratulations.....*

Excellent! Weeee!


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Excellent! Weeee!


Thank you to you know who


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I really like that fish


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Choati Leopard Wrasse, It's a bit hard to find but I managed to luck out on this one. The girth on this fish make my other fish look anorexic


As shocking as it sounds, I see these fairly regularly at Big Als in Vaughn. They usually only have one at a time. Next time I see one there I will let people know.

There is a guy on RC named Iamwrasseman who has lost lots of these chaoti's and they apparently always die nice and fat. He has a lot of informative posts.



Shoryureppa said:


> Personally, I would only buy this fish from another person. It's way too delicate to introduce in a tank, although there are cases that disproves this.


Yeah pretty high mortality rate. There is a great thread on reef central about keeping these and other leopards. If you are a member make sure to post in there as many have been struggling to keep these alive and could sure use some help.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Tim! I've never seen this fish other than SUM. I've read about them quite a bit and am familiar with the thread you mentioned. I would never buy this form a LFS, too risky and beautiful to let perish in our aquariums.

This fish has been in someone's tank for over two years, adapted to aquarium life and eats regular frozen food with gusto. It even eats the odd black worms. It's so fat! I mean if it was a human it would be on a P90X commercial, healthy as h$ll.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

explor3r said:


> I really like that fish


Thank you!

Here are some clearer pictures 




























And when I said this fish was fat...



















It's about 3.5 inches, same size as my male flame wrasse.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/DiversDen/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=173215


----------

